

WebGL is Fundamentally Flawed - adeelarshad82
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/87696-webgl-is-fundamentally-flawed

======
eridius
This article misses the point entirely. The criticisms of Microsoft come from
the fact that they're decrying WebGL while providing the exact same
functionality, along with the exact same problems, in Silverlight. Yes, WebGL
lets you run code on the underlying graphics hardware. To my knowledge, so
does Silverlight and Flash 11. If you view WebGL as being flawed, then
Silverlight and Flash 11 are flawed as well.

------
dlikhten
Is IE9 faster in the rendering demos than Chrome?

However I am going to argue one thing that was mentioned in the article.
Chrome is not just about being fast. Its fast executing, fast updating
(patching vulns and keeping up pace), more extensible than IE (at least easier
to get extensions), sandboxed and significantly more secure than ie , and a
way for google to push some good technologies out. Its also cross platform, so
any computer I go to I can run chrome on, ie is windows Vista/7 only not even
XP which chrome runs on.

I also feel is a good thing that video card vendors will get a swift kick in
the balls to get their act together and make their drivers secure and decent
finally. Though I cringe at the thought of what the state of webgl will be on
linux with ATI drivers.

~~~
true_religion
> I also feel is a good thing that video card vendors will get a swift kick in
> the balls to get their act together and make their drivers secure and decent
> finally.

This makes me laugh because video card vendors could give a damn if their
drivers are "secure".

What does security mean when you're talking about a processing unit.

Is the prevalence of virus's that work on the x86 processor giving Intel a
"swift kick in the balls" and forcing it to "get its act together"?

In reality, NVidia will just blame the user, browser, and website in that
order saying "we ran the code you gave us".

